# i need some help with a couple of check engine codes



## evilrabbit420 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just bought a 2001 allroad and it has thrown to codes and i need some advice on what to check. The codes are PO 431 which its says its awarm up catylyst efficiency below thresholds bank 2, and PO 741 tourqe conveter clurch circuit performance or stuck on..... Any advjce would be greatly apperciated........ Thanks


----------

